

Pioneering Women in Venture Capital: Kathryn Gould - ASquare
http://steveblank.com/2014/08/05/pioneering-women-in-venture-capital-kathryn-gould/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/17/pioneering-women-in-
ventur...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/17/pioneering-women-in-venture-
capital-kathryn-gould/view-all/), which points to this.

